# When is enough enough?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear fellow enthusiasts of the micro scale mobila collecting. Today I went into a spare room I have ,we are renting at the moment and decided to gaze at all my cars. I was stunned but foolish me the wife was standing a few feet behind,holy crap you have a lot of cars and this made me stop and wonder when is to much to much me I can't stop I'm addicted but how about you?
Oh by the way hi my names Vince and I think I have a problem .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Vince ill see you at the next meeting. 


Slotsaholics. 


I cant stop either. I prolly have a few thousand


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

My sponsor told me to hold off for a while go cold turkey! Dammit I think I misunder stood him I've finished off 3 bottles of wild turkey now I have another addiction to deal with "hic"


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Right!!!!!!!!!! Lmao!!!!!!!

Come Mr Alpink. Your a member I know for sure!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi my name is al
i have slot cars
and parts
and tracks
and models
and albums
and pink floyd memorabilia.
did I mention I have 17 of the limited edition PINK FLOYD first 11 box sets with exclusive Dark Side of the Moon and Wish You Were Here picture disc and an additional 5 of each picture disc?
? over 100 41 Willys slot car bodies and countless diecast 41 Willys?

thank me for sharing!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All my name is Rob, I am a slot-aholic. I am missing a box somewhere in the cave. Did anyone see it?


Thanks I am not addicted to slots.


Rob, can I have that slot car?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow what a bunch of de "hic" de "hic" ah forget it I'm gonna go look at my cars.
Degenerates


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's enough when the fun money runs out . . . until next payroll haha


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The first step is admitting you have a problem. I like like my addiction, so there is no problem. 

Non-problem solved.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slots*

yes you guys have to many slots send them to me cant take them with you ty for your support. stay thirsty my friends lol.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it helped that I had to sell mine to feed my kids

But then I often wondered why i had so many.
I decided that if i can not drive it, I do not need it


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with you slotking. What little collection I had flew the coop when the income got scarce. Of course, once the collection went bye bye, the TM saw that the table was no longer a necessity, so it went bye bye too. Now I get to set up a test oval whenever I need to test drive something. Go fast, turn left... I can fit 2 15" straights on my floor before it's got to U turn and go back the other way. :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm with you slotking. What little collection I had flew the coop when the income got scarce. Of course, once the collection went bye bye, the TM saw that the table was no longer a necessity, so it went bye bye too. Now I get to set up a test oval whenever I need to test drive something. Go fast, turn left... I can fit 2 15" straights on my floor before it's got to U turn and go back the other way. :freak:


I have uncounted 100's of slot cars...mostly HO, but also my passion is 1/32 & getting hooked on 1/43 as well 

(just got the Carrera-go red bull F-1 fer under $10 @ snobby lobby... FYI, mine has more if anyone needs any, also "Rustler" mustang, Ferrari Italia & "Monster" drifter... some "Cars" versions 2, & red & a green dune buggy... PM me, get U 4 cost $9.79 +tx & actual shipping..

also, over flowing w/ Si-Fi movie/space models 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'm addicted too. I rotate my hobbies. Put the Godzilla's on hold, went to Johnny Lightning and some Hot Wheels (around 8 thousand cars). JL dried up so I went to HO slot cars. I would be in trouble if the wife would sit down an try to figure out what I spent on my hobbies.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

41-willys said:


> I'm addicted too. I rotate my hobbies. Put the Godzilla's on hold, went to Johnny Lightning and some Hot Wheels (around 8 thousand cars). JL dried up so I went to HO slot cars. I would be in trouble if the wife would sit down an try to figure out what I spent on my hobbies.


I'm in the same boat Schwinn Krates ~> Slotcars ~> Hotwheels ~> Vintage Video Games ~> Vintage Model Cars ~> back to Schwinn Krates, when I get the "how much did THAT cost?!?" from my wife I just mumble about how 'I got a really good deal on it and how about we go out to dinner tonight?' Guess I need to add all those dinners as hobby-related costs.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel there are two answers to this question depending on whether you are looking at it from the collecting side of the hobby, or from the running cars side of the hobby.

From the collecting side of the hobby, I would guess there is no such thing as too much. If you are a collector, you are probably an incurable addict who will not be satisfied until you have at least one of every car in the collection. Then, if you ever reach that plateau, you'll either go into a deep depression because there are no more quests to conquer, or you'll find another brand you just HAVE to have. You are eternally unsatisifed.

From the runner side of the hobby, I feel you have too many when cars no longer have any individualism to them. All the cars from my childhood have some memories with them and are special. All the recently acquired cars in the last few years mean little to nothing. I have more than enough runners and it is impossible to keep all of them in top shape. While I enjoy working on them and bringing bad cars back to life, once they are running well, they just get lost in the pack.

I often check out lists of used cars only because I like to work on them. But then I realize that I already have more runners than I can truly appreciate so I pass.  When the cars are no longer special, then you have too many.

Joe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

HI My name is John I have a problem. I Love Building, Racing , Collecting HO Slot Cars . I think I have one more problem I Like Chassis , Brass, every different brand scratch built also.
But let me tell you ,I have meet some great people, Threw slots & searching the internet for them. That I would have never met.
come on bob burns admit it.
SJJ


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

slotking said:


> I decided that if i can not drive it, I do not need it


Yup.

I have been selling ours off slowly but surely to raise funds for other hobbies & projects. 

Collections, along with interests, come and go. Although I will never sell them all I certainly can use the $$ for even more expensive toys to play with.

We have returned to an era about 25 years ago, the VW bug!











HO are neat but as you near the 60 year old mark size matters.

1-1 is just a little easier to work on..........


.....and you can drive it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I can't seem to get enough. Sometimes buying fills the void of not being able to race.

This thread reminds me of hoarding...http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=325822&highlight=hoarding


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TexMexSu,

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet Bug!!!!!!!!!! That is some fun right there...Yeah!!
I have lots of slotcar VW Baja bugs as they ROCK!!

The only problem I have right now is that I need more display cases...

Just picked up the Lime Green Thing to finish off my AFX Thing collection.
I also painted a Thing white and have a Greg Gipe Orange Thing too.

Bob...custom build and fill cases...zilla


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

12 steps of slot addiction 
1 telling your wife it was a really good deal
2 making your self believe what you told your wife was true
3 trolling the local flea markets for new goodies and buying after you know you just paid too much
4 keep repeating I'm not addicted I'm not addicted as you wrap it and put it away in a box so only you can enjoy it
5 cleaning up around the house and finding stashes of cars chassis ect hidden and instead of removing them you leave them just in case
6 always agreeing with your self that this is the last time you have it under control
7 buying generic soup that week just in case that sweet score shows up on flea bay
8 trying to avoid certain conversations about your addiction with non slotters
9 convincing your self that your eyes aren't bad your just a big kid playing with tiny cars
10 going out for a nice day with family seeing a car you like parked and blurting out wow I wish some one would make a resin cast of that just at the same time your waiter is standing in front of u with his crotch in your general area 
11 hoping to the hi heavens all those hints you left around all year long waiting for that cool holiday gift only to be disappointed with DVDs tools new tv how could they mess up like that it's two inches long I left the e bay listing and pay pal account argh huh
And finally 
12 every day you wake up wash your face and in the mirror in front of you is that decrepitude collector blood shot eyes from cleaning and cataloging twisted fingers from holdind his controler for 8 hours twitchy persona from looking over your shoulder all the time at thrift stores flea markets and shows

Yes sirs I'm addicted good day to you all I'm off to a slot show as we speak


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Enough IS enough!*

I think I/we may be at a turning point in collecting now, at least in a few ways.

Although I enjoy collecting things, even up to the point of hoarding some, I am slowly letting go of certain items. Not just some slots, but other 'collectables' we have stashed away. We have no where to display them/it all and I do not want haul it all to our retirement home half way across the country.
I would guess nearly 95% or of die-cast has been re-homed, along with another 50% of everything else.

Our slot track is gone, doubt we have enough left stashed to make an oval now.

Today is a planned desk cleaning day. It should yield another several hundred dollars worth of needless items that have collected on it over the past several months, like this.....










A MAXUM Boats Admirals Club watch from 1997.

And this...










A "Nutty Mad", both are back from our boating days.

There is so much more I doubt that you would believe it.
(I almost don't and I am sitting here!)

And there is another one of these yet....










A great vintage truck I was going to try and trade.

Make an offer and it could be yours before it goes to auction.


I have enough!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TexMexSu said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have been selling ours off slowly but surely to raise funds for other hobbies & projects.
> 
> ...


I made 1 of those out of a '74 super beetle in Orange... painted the 2 inlays of the hood flat or Matte black... & Snow Plow Head Lights...
Pete (Can I come over 4 a ride in it ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> TexMexSu,
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeeeet Bug!!!!!!!!!! That is some fun right there...Yeah!!
> I have lots of slotcar VW Baja bugs as they ROCK!!
> ...


Greg's doing VW Things??? w/ chassis, 4gear or???
Pete


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Built a 30 X 48 Garage for my hobbies... It is full, actually overflowing, and it has 12 foot sidewalls. Caught my wife counting slot cars, now I have to sneak in new purchases. It is just a good thing Grandkids like to race or the slot cars would be deemed expendable by said wife...


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello my name is Tom and I don't think I have a problem... 

Up here we think of 1500 or more slot cars as just a good start.  I like racing also and have a lot of race cars for many different classes. I'll be heading to the Midwest show in March ad be making a stop at Lucky Bob's shop the day before to go racing. Sure I'm in denial, but I'm loving every minute of it. 

Tom


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> I made 1 of those out of a '74 super beetle in Orange... painted the 2 inlays of the hood flat or Matte black... & Snow Plow Head Lights...
> Pete (Can I come over 4 a ride in it ????? :thumbsup:


Not a big fan of strut suspension bugs here.....


For a ride? Of course.

It's a bug thing.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

If any of you should choose to be brave, and fight your addiction, I will volunteer to do the right thing, and help you out by giving some of those 1000s of cars a new home..:thumbsup:


----------

